# New Arrival Coming Soon!!!!!



## ds7662 (Feb 8, 2008)

No its not a smoker
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





its.....

.....

....

....
...


....

....

....
A baby!
Figured I would let you guys know.
As my world has been consumed with smoking for the past year. All that is bout to change....
Wife is due on March 31, and I expect everything to change as I know it.
As this will be our first child.
Have spent the last 2 weeks getting the room finalized for her. One reason I havent been around as much.


----------



## white cloud (Feb 8, 2008)

Cograts my wife and I are expecting our second grand kid in july. It seems we had another child being that my wife watches the first one, only 19 months old. And I work at home, she keeps us busy and keeps us yelling or laughing.


----------



## capt dan (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats my friend. Yes your world is about to change a bunch. But it is all good, and it goes by fast,  kinda sucks at first, then when ya want them to start walking, weeks later ya wished they couldn't just to keep em outta  stuff. Like talking can't wait for their first words, 5 yrs later, just wanting some peace and quiet! hehehe, don't get me wrong, I love my kids, and they have grown fast, and perfectly into very fine young men. At 17 and 19, they keep me on my toes, and constantly laughing or shelling out money!

Bless you and  your wife, and your soon to be child, thanks for including us in  on the news!


----------



## white cloud (Feb 8, 2008)

It's the smoke aroma that drives women crazy. eud'e hick'ory and that french one, mes'quite after midnight or ma cherry.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 8, 2008)

ds7662 and White Cloud
Congrdulations to both of you, life is very special !!!!


----------



## av8tor (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations indeed.

We have a new grandchild (our second) coming and a new smoker.


----------



## fireguy (Feb 8, 2008)

for sure, on the congrats, you are very blessed.


----------



## kookie (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats DS.... Now you have a future smoker to train in..............

Kookie


----------



## dalmorloson (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Coming from the father of 6 children. There is nothing better. You will never enjoy life more than the moment you see your child for the 1st time. I'm tearing up thinking about it. Congrats again!!!


----------



## richtee (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, congrats! And yes, your world will change- but change is good! Wheee!


----------



## allen (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats ds,you will have someone later on down the road to share in your smokes


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the congrats. Yes I can't wait.....
For smoking class, fishing trips, hunting trips, sports and all that good stuff.


----------



## ron50 (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats Alan! Enjoy every minute.


----------



## glued2it (Feb 8, 2008)

I figured it was a butt in the smoker (bun in the oven)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats or sorry depending on the situation!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously, I'm happy for ya!


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 8, 2008)

Life on this planet as you know it has ended my friend!  It's a whole new world!  I've loved it and hated it.  Wouldn't change a thing!  Well, maybe it would be nice to be "more well off", but the kids learned alot being less well off.  Yes you will spend many hours teaching and many more loving.

Good luck and best wishes!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Tip.


----------



## gramason (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats, A big change is ahead of you, but its well worth it. I have 2 boys, and they are a handfull.


----------



## simondsjt (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats to you and your family!  We had our first child last April and we just found out my wife is 8 weeks pregnant.  Due date is 9/8/08 but if he's anything like my son, he'll be a month early and born on 8/8/08.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 8, 2008)

YEE HAWW what a wonderful thang-a newbe smoker- congrats


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 8, 2008)

DS, that is awesome!! Congratulations!


----------



## j-rod (Feb 9, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 9, 2008)

Once again thanks to all!!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, Alan.... Great news!!!Congrats!!!


----------



## cman95 (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats ds.....now the journey begins. But it is a good one.


----------



## fred420 (Feb 9, 2008)

i have a 4 and 7 year old...they are great..being a father can be trying and scary at times, but overall fulfilling and rewarding...good luck...


----------



## nh3b's (Feb 9, 2008)

Are you hopeing for a Allen JR? Congratulations


----------



## camp_cookie (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats.  It'll be rough at first, but in a few years you'll have a great little assistant.  I couldn't imagine life without my little girl.


----------

